# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Advice on my aquascape please?



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Here's a (bad) picture of my current setup. Not happy with it, and plan to do a good deal of work on it the next few weeks. Anybody here who would like to offer som advice on changes that should be made?










Well, this is what's in my tank today:
Vesicularia dubyana
Microsorum pteropus 'WindelÃ¸v'
Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri)
Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia''
Ceratophyllum demersum 
Cardamine lyrata
Rotala wallichii
Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia arcuata
Bacopa monnieri
Limnophila sessiliflora
Limnophilla aromatica
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Riccia fluitans
Shinnersia rivularis 'Weiss-GrÃ¼n
Vallisneria spiralis ''Tiger''
Echinodorus tenellus
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Cryptocoryne forest


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Here's a (bad) picture of my current setup. Not happy with it, and plan to do a good deal of work on it the next few weeks. Anybody here who would like to offer som advice on changes that should be made?










Well, this is what's in my tank today:
Vesicularia dubyana
Microsorum pteropus 'WindelÃ¸v'
Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri)
Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia''
Ceratophyllum demersum 
Cardamine lyrata
Rotala wallichii
Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia arcuata
Bacopa monnieri
Limnophila sessiliflora
Limnophilla aromatica
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Riccia fluitans
Shinnersia rivularis 'Weiss-GrÃ¼n
Vallisneria spiralis ''Tiger''
Echinodorus tenellus
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Cryptocoryne forest


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Pull out all those plants in the middle and replace them with more of the vallisneria...move that centered piece of wood towards the right, closer to the other piece of wood...cover it with moss, and on the left side of the tank, get a nice stand of larger crypts to replace the rotala r., such as c. retropiralis and griffithii....fill the middle substrate in with some lilaeopsis and on the right side, get a gathering of anubias around the wood. Then lastly, add 1 bunch of rotala macandra behind the wood to compliment the lotus.....just an idea.


----------



## Bmorrow (Mar 5, 2003)

How long has this tank been planted like this? I'm no aquascaping genius for sure but my simplistic advice would be trim the fast growing stuff and juice (substrate fert.) the slow growing red stuff. Also seems like you could use some more light - guessing?
I would love to see a close up of your variegated oakleaf. If interested in a trade email me at [email protected]


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I love the potential in this tank. I really like the wood and plants so far. I really like the tiger lotus. The stem plants are healthy and you have great variety.

My advice would be to try larger more defined plant groups. Some more color would be nice, but I think you have plenty of variety to work with. It may be the distance the picture is taken from but it is difficult to see distinctive elements other than the wood.

For instance the Alternanthera looks good but its so small over in the corner that its not distinctive. A few more plants reaching up higher would be very distinctive.

I'm sure there are some great plants over on the left but below the tiger lotus the coloration run together and the leaf definition is indistinct. Alternating light and dark colors, small and large leaves should do a lot to make it more appealling.

More light may also show the tank better. If youcan invest in lighting I think it ahouls be on the very front edge to better illuminate the plants. It appears as though you have two MH lights, but a row of PCs across the front would even out the light a lot and eliminate a lot of shadows.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello people, and many thanks for your reply!

Im working on a new canopy for my tank. Now I'm running 4x35W of light, but this is fare from sufficient. My new canopy will be running 6x54W of the new T5 tubes, and this should be more than enough lightning for any plant! This will no doubt help in making more bushy growth, and also open up the possibility of red plants to. 

The Alternanthera was put in the tank just a day or two before the picture was taken, but is alreadt starting to make good progres. I will indeed try to get more deffined colors and leaf types, and also try to get a better picture of the tank when the new canopy is ready, should be just a couple of more days now!

Really look forward to it, have been struggeling with limitid light for way to long now!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

well if you need anything let us know. We can't ship it but maybe we can help if you get stuck.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

